# Have identified cat fouling garden, now what ?



## flanajb (16 Sep 2011)

I setup a camcorder so that I could deduce which of the bloody cats was ******** on our lawn. Cleared up 6 piles in less than 2 weeks. My 10 year old Daughter is unable to play on the lawn.

Having identified the cat, trying to understand options. So far I have.

1. Catch cat in feral trap and then drive it 20 miles to a local wood and release it ?

2. Catch cat in feral trap and crack a stink bomb on it, so it goes home stinking

3. Try and track down owner and state that I am going to take legal action against them

4. Track down cat owner and dump the cat dung on their door step ?

Other suggestions welcomed. But please don't tell me to buy cat pepper or other rubbish that does not work.

Thanks


----------



## 9fingers (16 Sep 2011)

Any wells in your area?

Ding dong bell pussy cat's in the .......

Bob


----------



## flanajb (16 Sep 2011)

9fingers":366uzp3p said:


> Any wells in your area?
> 
> Ding dong bell pussy cat's in the .......
> 
> Bob


Very tempting


----------



## bosshogg (16 Sep 2011)

Just a suggestion you understand


----------



## gregmcateer (16 Sep 2011)

Get one of those ultra-sonic cat scarer thingies - ebay's full of them.
Not cheap, but they do work.
Alternatively, get a dog, (though their rubbish's even bigger)
Greg


----------



## flanajb (16 Sep 2011)

A quick search on ebay reveals that I as a home owner and a parent has no legal right to do anything to a cat coming in my garden to foul. I find that absolutely shocking that my rights and those of my 10 year old Daughter do not matter and the cat using the lawn as a toilet has more rights.

We live in such a f!cked up society!


----------



## paultnl (16 Sep 2011)

you can borrow my dogs if you like


----------



## ossieosborne (16 Sep 2011)

5. Track down owner, shoot the cat and put the corpse in their wheelie bin.

Oz


----------



## Kalimna (17 Sep 2011)

A little bit of a waiting game, but Im sure a large bore super-soaker type water pistol aimed at said moggie would eventually deter.
Non-lethal-feline-deterrent you see.
Although, if any of you are familiar with Aliens, then perhaps these would be more useful
http://gods-inc.de/macavity/IsleOfShado ... entry.html

I too have about 3 cats that leave 'messages' in my garden, and with a 14month old little bundle of noise, it's not much fun.

Adam S


----------



## Mark A (17 Sep 2011)

I'd be careful about trying to shooting the cat - it might fight back 






flanajb":3434ozb4 said:


> A quick search on ebay reveals that I as a home owner and a parent has no legal right to do anything to a cat coming in my garden to foul. I find that absolutely shocking that my rights and those of my 10 year old Daughter do not matter and the cat using the lawn as a toilet has more rights.
> 
> We live in such a f!cked up society!


 
It would be hard to prove that that cat actually fouled (without photographic evidence etc), so any action taken against the cat could be called animal cruelty. 

Not that I condone cats fouling in peoples gardens, but what about dogs sh17ing everywhere you walk? How many times have you or your kids stepped in a heap of dog [email protected], or ridded your bike through it  Why isn't that an issue? Of course, it's the insolent owners who don't clean up after their dogs who are the problem, not the dogs themselves as they are after all, just animals, no matter how much they're humanised by people. 

The best deterrent for cats I've found is a soak from a hosepipe. Makes them jump 2ft in the air!


----------



## Kalimna (17 Sep 2011)

Actually, Mark, I think it is an issue with dogs' fouling. Is it not, in fact, an illegal act to fail to pick up after your dog? Im pretty sure that cat owners are not under the same requirements.

Adam S


----------



## dazzer (17 Sep 2011)

You could give this a go 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbkLjjlMV8


----------



## flanajb (17 Sep 2011)

mark aspin":3knlksgb said:


> I'd be careful about trying to shooting the cat - it might fight back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do have photo graphic evidence. I set my cam corder up in the kitchen and recorded for a whole day. It shows the black cat taking a dump right in the middle of the lawn. You can tell it went to the toilet as aftrerwards it started scratching the ground. I should not have to put up with this.

Dogs fouling a public footpath is a totaly different issue. The owner can be heavily fined if caught, but a cat using someone elses garden as a toilet is acceptable.

The law needs changing.


----------



## RogerS (17 Sep 2011)

Catapult. Or I could come down with my .22 as I am allowed to shoot vermin with the landowner's permission. :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (17 Sep 2011)

Do be aware. If the cat is injured or hurt in any way, you *can* be prosecuted by the CPS for 'criminal damage' and if it goes to court, it could cost you a lot :shock: of money. Fact :wink: - Rob


----------



## Hitch (17 Sep 2011)

Wedge your boot up its backside so hard it cant do it anymore.

Me Grandad has 2 of those ultrasonic cat replent things, supposedly covering the entire front garden( (not that big) but they still do it now and then.


----------



## xy mosian (17 Sep 2011)

I wonder what environmental health would say about it.

xy


----------



## barkwindjammer (17 Sep 2011)

You've built the Schroedinger 'cat box' why quit now


----------



## cutting42 (17 Sep 2011)

flanajb":18bsqfrr said:


> I do have photo graphic evidence. I set my cam corder up in the kitchen and recorded for a whole day. It shows the black cat taking a dump right in the middle of the lawn. You can tell it went to the toilet as aftrerwards it started scratching the ground. I should not have to put up with this.
> 
> a cat using someone elses garden as a toilet is acceptable.
> 
> The law needs changing.



Firstly I assume you meant 'UN' acceptable???

Are you taking the mickey here? A cat owner can no more control his cat than you can. Do you blame wood owners for the foxes and squirrels for damage to your garden?

Maybe you would prefer that cats are not allowed outside, how do you think that would be achieved and to what end and do you think that is correct for the cat?


----------



## flanajb (17 Sep 2011)

cutting42":1092xets said:


> flanajb":1092xets said:
> 
> 
> > I do have photo graphic evidence. I set my cam corder up in the kitchen and recorded for a whole day. It shows the black cat taking a dump right in the middle of the lawn. You can tell it went to the toilet as aftrerwards it started scratching the ground. I should not have to put up with this.
> ...


Oh dear Gareth. You seem to have missed the point. A responsible cat owner will train the cat to use a litter tray, the lazy cat owner does not care where it goes to the toilet. So of course it can be trained.

Reread the posts and you will see that thankfully your type are a minority. The majority of people deem cats a nuisance. 

Before you reply to my post 'Yawn. Is that the time!'


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Sep 2011)

So what are you going to do when you've dealt with the cat? Are you then going to campaign to ban birds, foxes, squirrels, hedgehogs, field mice, bees, slugs, worms, insects - they are all using your garden as a toilet or hadn't you thought of that?

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Digit (17 Sep 2011)

Come off it Paul, carry that argument forward and the OP will have the owner joining his cat! :lol: 
BTW, my son uses a paint ball gun, choice of colours as well!

Roy


----------



## mbartlett99 (17 Sep 2011)

Its only a crime if they find the body!


----------



## woodbloke (17 Sep 2011)

flanajb":36p6z7eb said:


> The majority of people deem cats a nuisance.


I can see that you're irritated by this situation and quite rightly, but that's pretty much a sweeping statement which I would question. There are millions of people who far prefer the company of cat's to any other sort of animal, myself included. I stand to be corrected but in law, a cat owner (unlike a dog owner) can't be held responsible for the animal's actions as it is deemed to be '_wild_'...perhaps that's the wrong term, but the law runs something like that. For example, hit a cat when driving your car and it doesn't have to be reported to the police, whereas the opposite is true of a dog.
Even though a cat has this distinction in law, whatever action you take, the law is *firmly* on the side of the owner if the cat is damaged, hurt or killed etc, so have the greatest care when deciding how you're going to tackle the problem. As has been discussed, there are options open to you which won't physically hurt the animal and those are the ones which, in my view, you need to pursue - Rob


----------



## Digit (17 Sep 2011)

My daughter is a member of the Cat Protection League and was known here as the 'Cat Women' so I fully understand the legal position, my complaint with it is the same as with burglary.
'Serves you right Sir, you should keep your doors locked!'
No I damn well shouldn't! In both cases the responsibilty is being placed on the 'victim.'
Burglars should stay out of my house and cat owners should take responsibilty for their pets.
I wonder what the local rating office would say if the OP claimed a reduction in his Community Charge for loss of amenity, ie. use of lawn?

Roy.


----------



## flanajb (17 Sep 2011)

Paul Chapman":35h3ublb said:


> So what are you going to do when you've dealt with the cat? Are you then going to campaign to ban birds, foxes, squirrels, hedgehogs, field mice, bees, slugs, worms, insects - they are all using your garden as a toilet or hadn't you thought of that?
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


So as to avoid confusion. Birds, foxes, squirrels, hedgehogs, field mice, bees, slugs, worms, insects are all warmly welcome in my garden as they are wild and bring enjoyment. In fact I actively encourage these animals and insects into my garden.

PS - Hear, hear Roy, well said. If you are ever in the Dorset area pop in for a beer


----------



## Digit (17 Sep 2011)

You're on mate! And if you ever holiday in west Wales we do I nice range of beers, DAHIK!

Roy.


----------



## andymac (17 Sep 2011)

I'm an avid lurker but rarely post, preferring instead to quietly learn from others more skilled and generally more outgoing than I.

However, I feel compelled to stick my oar in here..

I'm in utter disbelief at the, errr.... "humorous" or "tongue-in-cheek" suggestions that have been posted on how to cause an animal pain and physical harm.

Forums such as this are unparalled vehicles for the dissemination of knowledge and ideas. I sincerely hope that, this time, that has not been the case. 

Utterly, unbelievably irresponsible to post such suggestions on a public forum, whether meant in jest or not.

Voice your opinions, ladies and gents, please do. it's a pleasure to read a well-balanced, thoughtful and intelligent debate. But please think twice about making posts that could be taken as instructive by some.


----------



## Digit (17 Sep 2011)

Ok Andy, point taken, so let's have an intelligent debate.
Firstly, my position, I rather like cats, but I prefer dogs.
The law divides 'wild' animals in the UK into two groups, 'Game' and 'Vermin'.
Vermin is not a derogative term, it simply defines non Game animals.
So if cats are legally 'wild', then they are also 'Vermin.'
The law permits the shooting of Dogs under prescribed conditions, as it does such other 'Vermin' as Grey Squirrels, with the caveat that the method used must not cause 'unneccessary suffering'.
I also love that phrase as it permits enormous suffering if deemed 'necessary.'
So a clean shot is legal, so where does that leave the OP's crapping moggy?

Roy.


----------



## studders (17 Sep 2011)

I think you'd have to be seriously lacking 'knives in the drawer' to take those suggestion seriously but, you do have a point. 


PS I have the same problem with pooping critters, my War is with them, not their owners, though some Cat owners 'holier than thou' attitude in 'Cat v Dog' exchanges does tend to get up my snout somewhat.


----------



## DTR (17 Sep 2011)

flanajb":1jwvnk6e said:


> A responsible cat owner will train the cat to use a litter tray, the lazy cat owner does not care where it goes to the toilet. So of course it can be trained.



How does one train a cat, exactly (serious question)? We lived in a flat with a cat for four years, and it had no option but to go in the litter tray. As soon as we moved to a house it neglected the tray in preference for the great outdoors. Not that my neighbours particularly have a problem with it; at times our garden has been frequented by their own cats (plural), rabbit, ferret, and chickens...

edit: for the record, I'm not a cat person, the missus is. I absolutely understand the frustration of people who have to put up with cats tom titting in their garden.


----------



## cutting42 (17 Sep 2011)

Digit":20rz30lo said:


> My daughter is a member of the Cat Protection League and was known here as the 'Cat Women' so I fully understand the legal position, my complaint with it is the same as with burglary.
> 'Serves you right Sir, you should keep your doors locked!'
> No I damn well shouldn't! In both cases the responsibilty is being placed on the 'victim.'
> Burglars should stay out of my house and cat owners should take responsibilty for their pets.
> ...




Sorry Roy but that is complete and utter nonsense, and a very poor analogy. You cannot compare a cats natural behaviour to that of a burglar. The cat (trained or otherwise) once outside and in the "wild" will go anywhere it wants to like it or not. The burglar makes a specific decision to target a house knowing they are personally responsible. Th cat has no sense of responsibility and is only loyal to a food source. Ownership of a cat is tenuous at best, training is pretty much only effective within the home. To hold the owner to the same account as a burglar is ludicrous.

So you dislike cats, fair enough, some dislike dogs, I am no fan of either but the language on here sounds like the daily Mail at times.


----------



## cutting42 (17 Sep 2011)

flanajb":2ely9hp5 said:


> Oh dear Gareth. You seem to have missed the point. A responsible cat owner will train the cat to use a litter tray, the lazy cat owner does not care where it goes to the toilet. So of course it can be trained.
> 
> Reread the posts and you will see that thankfully your type are a minority. The majority of people deem cats a nuisance.
> 
> Before you reply to my post 'Yawn. Is that the time!'



Blimey Ad Hom now is it? I don't recall defining "my type" or in fact explaining my position so that you can denigrate it.

You are the one missing the point, you take a swipe at my post but ignore every question in it, so once again for the hard of understanding!

1/ Please explain how to train a cat to not use the outdoors as a toilet - I am sure there are millions hanging on your every word - Indoors is possible and many do this but once outside, and certainly once far from home a cat will not return inside to relieve itself but revert to millions of years of evolution and go outside, sometimes in your Petunia's

2/ How do you propose that an owner who has little influence on the cats behaviour should stop it visiting your garden

Oh in case you were making a judgement (and I think you were), I am not a cat lover, in fact I am not really an animal lover. Don't mind them really but don't want to have them as pets. I get plenty of cats, foxes, squirrels and even a few Muntjac deer in the garden and they all create evidence of being there but it is part of having a garden in this country and I accept them all. The only animal that approaches pest status is the local Heron which eats my fish.

I wish you well dealing with cats in the future.


----------



## Digit (17 Sep 2011)

Eh Gareth, I did state that I like cats actually, also my point was responsibility. Personally I'm sick and tired of cat owners insisting that it's the cat's nature etc therefore it's nothing to do with me must put up with it blah blah blah!
Would you permit me the same excuse if my dog fouled the path outside your house? After all, it's their nature innit?
As regards the burglar, there was report this week, (not in the Mail so down boys,) that evil is genetic, so Gareth the analogy is spot on, it's in their nature, so we must put up with it!

Roy.


----------



## cutting42 (18 Sep 2011)

Digit":126ptp9p said:


> Eh Gareth, I did state that I like cats actually, also my point was responsibility. Personally I'm sick and tired of cat owners insisting that it's the cat's nature etc therefore it's nothing to do with me must put up with it blah blah blah!
> Would you permit me the same excuse if my dog fouled the path outside your house? After all, it's their nature innit?
> As regards the burglar, there was report this week, (not in the Mail so down boys,) that evil is genetic, so Gareth the analogy is spot on, it's in their nature, so we must put up with it!
> 
> Roy.



Sorry, I missed your cat liking statement but I still don't think you cannot hold cat owners responsible for their cats behaviour. Cats by nature are solitary independent animals with little pack instinct and have very limited loyalty. You could try to argue that we should not even try to "own" cats and ban them as pets, you might try to argue that they should never be allowed outside to protect carefully manicured lawns. However whilst people are allowed to have cats as pets it will remain a frustration for some. 

You are campaigning for the the impossible I believe, you would have more luck getting pigeon racers to train their racing birds to poop neatly into public pigeon toilets rather than on the heads and cars of the general public.

Evil may be genetic (in fact I tend to agree with much of the article) but humans still have significantly more intelligence than a cat and also are aware of the impact of our actions far in excess of all other animals in our world. Therefore we must be responsible for our actions therefore the analogy is still flawed.

Regarding your dog (theoretical or otherwise), I assume it is under your control typically when being walked in the street (otherwise given the general intelligence of dogs, the roads would be littered with the bodies of nice but dim hounds after unsuccessful chasing of motor vehicles) . Therefore whilst "under your control" the local council would take issue with your irresponsibility rather than me and issue a suitable financial admonishment. Now, if dogs were out and about on there own then you would indeed have a point and I would treat the activity as I do a fox, cat, squirrel etc. as I could not and would not hold you responsible. 

Yours - non cat or dog owning


----------



## Digit (18 Sep 2011)

Obviously you do not believe in responsibility, it's simple Gareth, if your cat is a nuisance to neighbours then perhaps you should do the neighbourly thing and not have a cat!
People on this forum have stated that they do not use their machines in the evening so as not be a nuisance to their neighbours.
Same principle.

Roy.


----------



## cutting42 (18 Sep 2011)

Digit":rni5ogge said:


> Obviously you do not believe in responsibility, it's simple Gareth, if your cat is a nuisance to neighbours then perhaps you should do the neighbourly thing and not have a cat!
> People on this forum have stated that they do not use their machines in the evening so as not be a nuisance to their neighbours.
> Same principle.
> 
> Roy.



Well I don't have a cat so it is a moot point but I am offended you draw the conclusion that I do not believe in responsibility period. I have stated my position very clearly in terms of responsibility for a cat owner and it is your right to express the view that people should not be allowed to own cats in case they behave naturally. You will be judged by some to be a NIMBY control freak and by others as a savior to the green lawn. 

I also do not use power tools at anti social hours as I have social and personal responsibility for my actions and also for making sure my children behave and do not annoy other people amongst other things, it is what makes us create and maintain communities. But how can you assign or assume responsibility for something they have no control over?

So I ask, again, do you believe that cat ownership should be banned? I would also include your sympathizer flanajb in this question, or would you prefer to sit back on the porch clutching a cold one and a shotgun to protect your property against the hordes of pooping cats? You classified them as vermin in an earlier post and was it your son who uses a paint ball gun?


----------



## cutting42 (18 Sep 2011)

Digit":2lsrf00y said:


> Obviously you do not believe in responsibility, it's simple Gareth, if your cat is a nuisance to neighbours then perhaps you should do the neighbourly thing and not have a cat!
> People on this forum have stated that they do not use their machines in the evening so as not be a nuisance to their neighbours.
> Same principle.
> 
> Roy.



Well I don't have a cat so it is a moot point but I am offended you draw the conclusion that I do not believe in responsibility period. I have stated my position very clearly in terms of responsibility for a cat owner and it is your right to express the view that people should not be allowed to own cats in case they behave naturally. You will be judged by some to be a NIMBY control freak and by others as a savior to the green lawn. 

I also do not use power tools at anti social hours as I have social and personal responsibility for my actions and also for making sure my children behave and do not annoy other people amongst other things, it is what makes us create and maintain communities. But how can you assign or assume responsibility for something they have no control over?

So I ask, again, do you believe that cat ownership should be banned? I would also include your sympathizer flanajb in this question, or would you prefer to sit back on the porch clutching a cold one and a shotgun to protect your property against the hordes of pooping cats? You classified them as vermin in an earlier post and was it your son who uses a paint ball gun?


----------



## flanajb (18 Sep 2011)

Let's just wrap this up. 

Cat's are a lazy persons pet. You only need to feed it as you don't care where it does it's toilet business. The argument that cats are wild and you can't train them is ridiculous and just a convenient way of people sherking their responsibilities. A dog would do the same as a cat if you let in roam around the neighbourhood, but people dont.

Cats should be confined to their owners gardens. And before you say "You can't do that" http://www.countrystoredirect.com/acata ... nment.html

At the end of the day, I pay my mortgage and work hard to keep my garden clean and tidy for my daughter to play in. Those of you who think that the possibility of my Daughter becoming seriously ill as a result of coming into contact with cat faeces is acceptable, then you obviously don't have children of your own.


----------



## cutting42 (18 Sep 2011)

flanajb":e81q1oh5 said:


> Let's just wrap this up.
> 
> Cat's are a lazy persons pet. You only need to feed it as you don't care where it does it's toilet business. The argument that cats are wild and you can't train them is ridiculous and just a convenient way of people sherking their responsibilities. A dog would do the same as a cat if you let in roam around the neighbourhood, but people dont.
> 
> ...



I am happy to let the discussion go but both you and Roy will make these sweeping accusations such as " you obviously don't have children of your own". How do you know this, you know very little about me? Also to accuse a cat as a lazy persons pet is pathetic, what about goldfish, or an ant farm, are you going to accuse their owners as lazy too or don't they count as you cant see them in your garden.

You have still not explained how to train a cat by the way, were are all still waiting, you claim it is easy and anyone not doing it is shirking their responsibility. Rather than typing out your theory, maybe you can point a website when other people have done it. Good luck

You have already welcomed all the other wildlife into your garden in a previous post. What sets cat poo apart from everything else in its danger except maybe your prejudice?


----------



## Digit (18 Sep 2011)

If I offended Gareth I apologise unreservedly.

Do I think that cat ownership should be banned? Absolutely not! But where they cause nuisance the socially responsible act is no cat, as with your action on woodworking. Good man BTW.
You assume that I agree with my son, I did not suggest that and I have never shot a cat in my life so I'll ignore your question on that.

What sweeping accusations BTW? But I would remind you of your Daily Mail comment. :wink: 

Also I did not classify cats as Vermin, I suggest you must have mis-read what I posted.



> What sets cat poo apart from everything else in its danger except maybe your prejudice?



Toxoplasmosis, very nasty.

Roy.


----------



## Mark A (18 Sep 2011)

flanajb":3ltrb1r5 said:


> A dog would do the same as a cat if you let in roam around the neighbourhood, but people dont.


 There is a reason why dogs are not allowed to roam wild - do you hear of children being mauled by cats? 



flanajb":3ltrb1r5 said:


> Cat's are a lazy persons pet. You only need to feed it as you don't care where it does it's toilet business.


 So irresponsible owners of dogs who allow them to defecate on public footpaths and cycle ways are not lazy? Yes I know that they _could potentially_ be fined, but how many people _actually_ are? I live on the doorstep of the Gower Peninsular. Its a beautiful part of the world, yet on one footpath you cannot enjoy the scenery while walking for danger of stepping in dog faeces.

And about people not having litter trays - have you ever smelt one?


----------



## Digit (18 Sep 2011)

> Yes I know that they could potentially be fined, but how many people actually are? I live on the doorstep of the Gower Peninsular. Its a beautiful part of the world, yet on one footpath you cannot enjoy the scenery while walking for danger of stepping in dog faeces.



Same round here Mark, it is continuous subject of complaint in the press, and yes some have been fined, but of course the Warden has to catch dog and owner in the act, difficult of course.
As I suggested earlier, it's a matter of responsibility.
Round her the majority of cats are either farm cats or plain feral, so identifying the owner would be difficult.
Also in defence, with the OP, I wonder if the owner of said cat is aware of the distress their pet is causing?
The worst case of pet nuisance I am familiar with was a dog locked in the house from 8.30am till 1pm then from 2pm till 5pm, the barking drove us mad!

Roy.


----------



## cutting42 (18 Sep 2011)

Digit":35jtmc2r said:


> If I offended Gareth I apologise unreservedly.
> 
> Do I think that cat ownership should be banned? Absolutely not! But where they cause nuisance the socially responsible act is no cat, as with your action on woodworking. Good man BTW.
> You assume that I agree with my son, I did not suggest that and I have never shot a cat in my life so I'll ignore your question on that.
> ...



Apology accepted and thank you.

You stated that Cats are classified as Wild and made the following quote - So if cats are legally 'wild', then they are also 'Vermin.' - did you not mean that?

Your comment "you obviously do not believe in responsibility" I regarded as a sweeping generalisation.

I did not assume, I used a literary device of restating your quote about your son next to a comment about you. It is a debating technique. I also do not accuse you of shooting a cat but accept I should not have used the shotgun comment - I return the apology!

I also concede the point on Toxoplasmosis, cats are the most prevalent carriers but not exclusively. It seems susceptible people should wear gloves when gardening, in fact I was just talking to my wife and she was advised to do this when she was pregnant although healthy people are not at particular at risk.


----------



## Digit (18 Sep 2011)

> then they are also 'Vermin.' - did you not mean that?



I did. Did you read the definition of Vermin?

Roy.


----------



## doorframe (18 Sep 2011)

Some of the threads in the General Chat section really bring some members 'stupid-side' to the surface, and some of the anti-cat clap-trap bleated in some of the previous posts shows that this particular thread hasn't dissapointed.


----------



## Digit (18 Sep 2011)

Well I suppose we could arrange some anti dog claptrap to even things up! :idea: 

Roy.


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Sep 2011)

flanajb":ucxvsn45 said:


> A quick search on ebay reveals that I as a home owner and a parent has no legal right to do anything to a cat coming in my garden to foul. I find that absolutely shocking that my rights and those of my 10 year old Daughter do not matter and the cat using the lawn as a toilet has more rights.
> 
> We live in such a f!cked up society!




I wouldn't take _*anything *_you read on eBay as Gospel.

There are even some folk on eBay who claim that any parcel they send, and which goes astray, is not their problem and it's up to the intended recipient to trace it. According to the postmaster at my local office, that is complete nonsense. 

Ergo.... If a cat is damaging your garden you have the right to remove the thing. 
Obviously you have no right to harm any trespassing, feline pest.
:twisted:


----------



## flanajb (18 Sep 2011)

Benchwayze":1i9b9x33 said:


> flanajb":1i9b9x33 said:
> 
> 
> > A quick search on ebay reveals that I as a home owner and a parent has no legal right to do anything to a cat coming in my garden to foul. I find that absolutely shocking that my rights and those of my 10 year old Daughter do not matter and the cat using the lawn as a toilet has more rights.
> ...


I should correct my post. I meant to say a quick search on the interweb, not ebay.


----------



## barkwindjammer (18 Sep 2011)

This place is awesome


----------



## Benchwayze (18 Sep 2011)

barkwindjammer":2oot2uw3 said:


> This place is awesome



I refrained from actually submitting the post I compiled, on 'domestic' cats... 8) 

(hammer)


----------



## Mark A (18 Sep 2011)

This has mutated into a Dog vs Cat vs No Pet argument hasn't it!


----------



## cutting42 (19 Sep 2011)

mark aspin":31ur1jx2 said:


> This has mutated into a Dog vs Cat vs No Pet argument hasn't it!



Not yet, it is still in the anti cat mode I think. I had a very mild go at dogs during one post but other than that they have got away pretty lightly 8) 

The posters mainly seem to want cat owners to either get rid of their cats if their toilet habits annoy the neighbours or want cat owners to turn their gardens into kitty Colditz and cage the cats. In fact it just occurred to me that they could cage their own gardens and keep all the naughty pests out, not just cats - brilliant, dragons den here I come.


----------



## Mark A (19 Sep 2011)

cutting42":n8y05u0u said:


> n fact it just occurred to me that they could cage their own gardens and keep all the naughty pests out, not just cats - brilliant, dragons den here I come.


Already done I'm afraid. 



At least one of the Dragon's Den gang will have their paws in the market.


----------



## Racers (19 Sep 2011)

Hi,

I find that white sprit sprinkled over the area that the cat uses stops them using the same area again, it worked on my front garden where a cat was using my gravel as a toilet.

Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Sep 2011)

When there are effective, 'sheep-cats', drug-cats', 'guide-cats', 'home-assist' cats, 'rescue-cats' etc, etc, then I might see the use of the domestic cat. (Some of them can't even kill mice!) That said, I wouldn't harm one... 

However,

If you want a pet that does as it pleases, yet not what you would wish it to do.
If you want a pet that goes where it pleases, yet not where you wish.
If you want a pet that kills what it pleases, whether it be hungry or not. 
If you want a pet that tramples over other people's rights, as it pleases, yet you expect this to be tolerated.
If you want a pet that gives you the 'joy' of its company only when it suits itself.
If you want a pet that does all these things, as and when it pleases, then more fool you. 
If though, you can accept these facts for what they are, and take the responsibilities that go with owning a cat, 
Then and only then, can you be a good cat owner. 
And what is more, my friend, you will likely incur the wrath of your garden loving neighbours either way.

Live with it! 
Apologies to Rudyard Kipling. (Who might have been a cat lover too!) 8)


----------



## cutting42 (19 Sep 2011)

mark aspin":2xz9i4rc said:


> Already done I'm afraid. At least one of the Dragon's Den gang will have their paws in the market.



He he, very cool, is it a fly screen?


----------



## Mark A (19 Sep 2011)

cutting42":1u20qgww said:


> He he, very cool, is it a fly screen?


 
I think almost every villa in Florida which has an outside pool has one. Its to keep out the alligators, raccoons, lizards, snakes, spiders, flies etc. And people who want to nick your garden furniture.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (19 Sep 2011)

woodbloke":jceds86p said:


> Do be aware. If the cat is injured or hurt in any way, you *can* be prosecuted by the CPS for 'criminal damage' and if it goes to court, it could cost you a lot :shock: of money. Fact :wink: - Rob



Only if you are caught!!! 






is the other alternative.


----------



## RogerS (19 Sep 2011)




----------



## gus3049 (19 Sep 2011)

Benchwayze":1gxotftz said:


> If you want a pet that does as it pleases, yet not what you would wish it to do.
> If you want a pet that goes where it pleases, yet not where you wish.
> If you want a pet that kills what it pleases, whether it be hungry or not.
> If you want a pet that tramples over other people's rights, as it pleases, yet you expect this to be tolerated.
> ...


And this is *exactly* why I like cats  . Basically, they are far more humanlike than those sucking up, face licking, fawning, desperate to be loved wolves in sheep's clothing that are capable of killing people let alone rats and mice.

And I have four hectares of garden that my cats (and my neighbour's) carefully bury their waste products in and eventually help improve the soil. They are all welcome. We have the gun ready should any canines come in after our chickens. :twisted:


----------



## Mike.C (19 Sep 2011)

doorframe":fnu8m5au said:


> Some of the threads in the General Chat section really bring some members 'stupid-side' to the surface, and some of the anti-cat clap-trap bleated in some of the previous posts shows that this particular thread hasn't dissapointed.



Can you please up date your profile and let us know your rough location, _*because somewhere you'll never find me *_just does not cut the mustard?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (19 Sep 2011)

Do you suspect him of being the next door neighbour?

I resent the Anti-Cat trap implication, I was just showing an interesting way to balance a log or large rock. If some small vermin happen to knock out the support stick it's hardly my fault...


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Sep 2011)

gus3049":16tcu55s said:


> Benchwayze":16tcu55s said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a pet that does as it pleases, yet not what you would wish it to do.
> ...



Thing is Gus, only a farmer can shoot a dog without reason (Well, not exactly without reason, but they can easily fabricate a reason, if they keep livestock.) Otherwise if you shoot a dog, you face the same penalty as one who shoots a cat. (Maybe not in France, where they have some funny laws anyhow.) 

Like I said, I wouldn't harm any animal that can't threaten me. But if I had chickens, and a cat killed any of them (Which has happened nearby me) then I would expect recompense, just as I would if a dog did likewise. But then generally, one doesn't see stray dogs in the garden. They do tend to be more inferior at climbing than cats. 
As for all the bad things a dog can do, barring the dog's mental state, the fault is traceable to an irresponsible owner. 

Anyone who allows a dog to lick their face, after it's licked its parts, then that someone deserves everything they might get! 
Doesn't a cat suck up to you, marking its scent all over your legs when it 'nuzzles', begging food? 
yes dogs 'suck up'; because when well trained, they KNOW who is boss. A cat knows too, but it certainly ain't you! Nor is it ever going to be. :wink: 

Enjoy your cat... I hope it never runs away, and take five years to find its way home, bringing you a songbird as a gift, whilst expecting to be fed again! 
And you'd feed it?
All in fun you understand. 

John


----------



## gus3049 (19 Sep 2011)

Benchwayze":il41uq01 said:


> Thing is Gus, only a farmer can shoot a dog without reason (Well, not exactly without reason, but they can easily fabricate a reason, if they keep livestock.) Otherwise if you shoot a dog, you face the same penalty as one who shoots a cat. (Maybe not in France, where they have some funny laws anyhow.)



Yup, happens all the time here, sad to say. If you tell a French person that their dog killed a chicken they just do the gallic shrug thing. We had two valuable Orpingtons killed. After the second shrug, we took the gun over the shoulder when we visited the owner. Strangely, we haven't seen the dog since.

However, as you say, I would have a real problem with actually hurting the dog. I can bring myself to dispatch animals for food. My wife on the other hand.........

Maybe I'm strange. I don't want to be the boss. My cats are interesting companions in this life and I don't find yes men (or women) that interesting. Like my wife, the cats can wrap me around their little fingers (claws). Thats OK, I have more subtle ways of getting and doing what I want.


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Sep 2011)

gus3049":1blfneub said:


> Benchwayze":1blfneub said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is Gus, only a farmer can shoot a dog without reason (Well, not exactly without reason, but they can easily fabricate a reason, if they keep livestock.) Otherwise if you shoot a dog, you face the same penalty as one who shoots a cat. (Maybe not in France, where they have some funny laws anyhow.)
> ...



Now that appeals to my sense of justice! =D> =D> =D> 

John


----------



## Chems (19 Sep 2011)

Ahh all this anti cat talk, terrible! I am a bit of a cat lover, but not a poo lover. Only on Saturday did I step in a huge dog poop from the neighbours dog, but I just scooped it up and cleaned my shoe, part of life. 

I think the thing you have to remember is that cats and dogs are prized possessions for a lot of people, like cars or hand planes, often seen as extra family members, you wouldn't damage someone car or hurt someone else's family member, but I can appreciate most of what is said in gest and no-one here would really harm a cat.

As a helpful input, I've used these sticks before, they do work they last for a month or more and do seem to stop the cats coming near them. You can also get cat friendly ultrasonic defenders, my partners father is really into birds, he has ultra sonic things around his bird feeders to protect the birds from the cats. 

Just try an work a daily poop check into the regime and let your 10 year old get on with it, 6 piles in 2 weeks is 0.4 poops per day, not exactly a pineapple blitz is it!


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (19 Sep 2011)

gus3049":ydiy79kt said:


> Benchwayze":ydiy79kt said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is Gus, only a farmer can shoot a dog without reason (Well, not exactly without reason, but they can easily fabricate a reason, if they keep livestock.) Otherwise if you shoot a dog, you face the same penalty as one who shoots a cat. (Maybe not in France, where they have some funny laws anyhow.)
> ...



Think of the dog as food, just the Chinese (or is it Koreans) do, then you get rid of a pest and get a free dinner at the same time.


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Sep 2011)

Pvt_Ryan":2mlrqx8o said:


> gus3049":2mlrqx8o said:
> 
> 
> > Benchwayze":2mlrqx8o said:
> ...



PR...

You deserve a case of fur-balls! 
:lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (19 Sep 2011)

"Think of the dog as food, just the Chinese (or is it Koreans) do, then you get rid of a pest and get a free dinner at the same time. "

Next time your in a chinese restautrant and order chicken, it could be cat? You will never know :twisted: :twisted: 







One way! Another is to put water filled clear plastic bottles where you don't want cats. I thought the French friend was winding me up, but I tried it and it works. Costs nowt too! Cats used to rubbish on our gravel covered parking area and it is NOT nice to tread on it wearing flip flops, especially if it squelches up over the edge (hammer) 

For cat wandering VERY warely around our garden, 3000 sq meters of it, I have a catapult and the accuracy to put a stone a couple of feet away from it, normally into a bush so it makes lots of noise very close. Did you know that a cat can go from a dead stop to about 60mph in about 0.25 of a second! :twisted: 

The other way may be to catch said cat in a humain feral cat trap, put it and the trap into a tea chest and beat seven bells on the outside of the chest and then release it? If it comes back, repeat and see just how quickly you can train a cat!

I do like cats and I believe that I could eat a whole one if it wasn't too big :mrgreen: 

We have a chocky labrador. When we take her for walks we clean up after her if she doe not do what she normally does, finding long, rough, grass way off the track. Along side the Canal du Midi it is flicked into the canal or it's picked up in a doggy bag and into a bin. Most French just walk away where ever it is! Not our style!


----------



## YorkshireDave (20 Sep 2011)

If nothing else this thread has taught me that British humour is alive and kicking. 

We have a dog (a border terrier) and the neighbours opposite have 7 cats who use our graveled drive and garden as a bog - much to my dismay. We also have a 7 year old daughter and have only just laid a lawn so I fully understand how the OP feels as I was obsessing about it for a while. 

I've now nailed carpet gripper (so when grabbed it sticks through gloves and all sorts) to the tops of all our fencing and blocked up all the holes low down so the little shites can't now get in. I did hear a howl one evening when in my office as, I think, one tried to get over our gate but was duly 'punctured'. Oh sweet justice. 

BTW. It was a crime prevention officer who told me about the gripper trick. If a burglar gets injured on them you simply turn round and say "Oh I'm so very sorry officer. They were there to keep out the cats...

Be still you bleedin hearts, and on goes the fire proof suit


----------



## RogerS (20 Sep 2011)

Yorkshire Dave...you're a man after my own heart!


----------



## Digit (20 Sep 2011)

If you two gents need a place to hide out it's pretty remote around here! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (20 Sep 2011)

Or here, the French police don't give 2 short cat poos :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## YorkshireDave (20 Sep 2011)

There's always the Wolds... I can, allegedly, go Jaguar (4 legged) hunting there! 
One of my customers has just had some dum dum(?) air gun pellets made to dispatch the grey squirrels that keep killing the birds. I'll find out where there were produced if you like.
Why does no one have a go at farmers who capture a magpie and the use it as bait maggie traps and then 'brain' the ones caught against a table edge. Just a question...
Hell, I'm running out of stones out of stones to lob into the emotional pond?


----------



## Digit (20 Sep 2011)

> Why does no one have a go at farmers who capture a magpie and the use it as bait maggie traps and then 'brain' the ones caught against a table edge.



It's called the 'cuddly Bunny syndrome.'

Roy.


----------



## SBJ (20 Sep 2011)

What is it with cat lovers? If I had any sort of pet that went out and dung in other peoples gardens I'd be embarrassed not try and defend the cat's right. 

To the OP, I wouldn't suggest that an open forum is the best place to seek advice, because the best advice that you'll get will probably get you in trouble from some animal lover that has lost their grip on reality.


----------



## twothumbs (21 Sep 2011)

I am relaibly told that putiing your own pee around the gareden perimeter stops them as they dont like it. Dont do it in person.....perhaps use a jug as thats better for the neigbours. You would need to do it fairly regularly though to mark out your territory. Dont get arrested or hugged. Good luck.


----------



## studders (21 Sep 2011)

twothumbs":i8vymo6l said:


> .....perhaps use a jug as thats better for the neigbours. .



I don't care what's better for the neighbours, I aint collecting there pee in nuffin.


----------



## YorkshireDave (21 Sep 2011)

Now that's what I call a 'vison'. Trudging round your neighbours gaffs' with pot in hand asking for substantial contributions... Not even the French could match that!


----------



## RogerS (22 Sep 2011)

YorkshireDave":29n5hq05 said:


> Now that's what I call a 'vison'. Trudging round your neighbours gaffs' with pot in hand asking for substantial contributions... Not even the French could match that!



And I know what they'll say.......

"Are you taking the p*ss"? Sorry, coat..get


----------



## flanajb (24 Sep 2011)

Got up this morning to tidy the garden ready for a viewing by a prospective buyer and I spotted the flexy garden waste carrier was not in the shed. So I went over to collapse it down, only to find a cat had taken a dung in it. Oh but hang on, I forgot. "Cats have the right to roam!"


----------



## RogerS (24 Sep 2011)

flanajb":r5pzmjq0 said:


> Got up this morning to tidy the garden ready for a viewing by a prospective buyer and I spotted the flexy garden waste carrier was not in the shed. So I went over to collapse it down, only to find a cat had taken a dung in it. Oh but hang on, I forgot. "Cats have the right to roam!"



Careful, mate! When you come to exchange contracts one of the questions you'll get asked is 'Are there or have there been any disputes with your neighbours'. Are you going to 'fess up to the fact that there is a dung-dumping foul-smelling moggie next door? :?


----------



## Digit (24 Sep 2011)

Or sell to a cat lover! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## flanajb (24 Sep 2011)

Hey, just so as to avoid confusion, me and the neighbour get on really well and they are still top of my Christmas card list. I have mellowed over this last week and have concluded that cats are more than welcome to come into my garden and and cr!p where ever they like. It's just nature!

Peace to all cats


----------



## Digit (24 Sep 2011)

What are you drinking?

Roy.


----------



## flanajb (24 Sep 2011)

Digit":97z6xrgf said:


> What are you drinking?
> 
> Roy.


Absynth. I know it's early


----------



## doorframe (24 Sep 2011)

3 cheers for the cat =D> =D>








............. only joking


----------



## studders (24 Sep 2011)

flanajb":x756sdtb said:


> Digit":x756sdtb said:
> 
> 
> > What are you drinking?
> ...



Does it make the Cats grow fonder?


----------



## Jonzjob (24 Sep 2011)

flanajb":5bp0e1e1 said:


> Digit":5bp0e1e1 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you drinking?
> ...




Carefull with that stuff Roy! Or you will only need one earing aid!


----------



## studders (4 Oct 2011)

It's War I tell ya.

Spent hours on Sunday clearing out a border ready for replanting.

Guess what it's now full of....

It obviously isn't just the one culprit either, unless it has some sort of 'problem' .


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## cutting42 (4 Oct 2011)

studders":d7ea83gc said:


> It's War I tell ya.
> 
> Spent hours on Sunday clearing out a border ready for replanting.
> 
> ...



They were probably thinking, "Oh my..... look at what that nice man has done. Cleared all those weeds and brambles leaving a beautiful toilet for us. Freshly tuned soil - Soft, strong and very very Long!"


----------



## studders (4 Oct 2011)

cutting42":dtb0qiv8 said:


> They were probably thinking, "Oh my..... look at what that nice man has done. Cleared all those weeds and brambles leaving a beautiful toilet for us. Freshly tuned soil - Soft, strong and very very Long!"


  

Pretty much what other peeps have said to me.

Hose ready - check
Water pistols ready - check
Stale crusty rolls ready - check
Torch charged - check

Game on.


----------



## gus3049 (4 Oct 2011)

studders":2gb0ki0d said:


> It's War I tell ya.
> 
> Spent hours on Sunday clearing out a border ready for replanting.
> 
> ...



Yikes,

If its not cats and dogs there are those pesky birds who just do it all over the place as they fly around or sit happily singing on your birdbath. I can offer a solution to that problem, although they probably won't have much of an impact on the bird population - not as much as man anyway


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Oct 2011)

It's supposed to be luck if a bird merdes on you! Luck for the bird that you can't catch it :mrgreen: 

Studs, have you tried the full plastic water bottles yet? If not I would still advise that you do. They work a treat here!


----------



## studders (4 Oct 2011)

I can't throw full plastic water bottles at them, just don't seem right. 



Will give it a go.


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Oct 2011)

Oh #-o #-o I am soooo very glad that I didn't say that    

Let us know how you get on. Crat cap all over the place is not funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gus3049 (4 Oct 2011)

This all sounds a bit like 'there was an old lady who swallowed a fly'.

Its not until the size becomes apparent that we notice all the c..p thats about. Mice seem to be the first we notice and then what do we do. CALL IN THE CATS. Oh dear, they seem to do it too. In fact all creatures seem to produce tons of the stuff.


And not all from the same end.


----------



## Digit (4 Oct 2011)

And people kill mice for doing it.



Roy.


----------



## barkwindjammer (4 Oct 2011)

How about the 'Sssscat' ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWK7IZdx ... re=related


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Oct 2011)

I WANT ONE OR TWO OR MORE!!!

I nearly wet me sen laughing :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Cats on worktops! (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_nos ... &x=15&y=19


----------



## Jonzjob (4 Oct 2011)

gus3049":1luddwxr said:


> This all sounds a bit like 'there was an old lady who swallowed a fly'.
> 
> Its not until the size becomes apparent that we notice all the c..p thats about. Mice seem to be the first we notice and then what do we do. CALL IN THE CATS. Oh dear, they seem to do it too. In fact all creatures seem to produce tons of the stuff.
> 
> ...



I don't call in any living thing. I just put a couple of our mouse traps down and ZAPPPPPP got the lovely likkle pot man!

Thinking along the lines of mices. When we lived near Stroud I went, one day, to put my steel capped boots on, along with me other chainsaw massikre kit, I put one on no problem, but the other was more difficult until I had removed the 1 lb of peanuts that a mouse had stored in them! Knicked from the wild bird food store!


----------



## Digit (4 Oct 2011)

I store wellies upside down, twice I found myself sharing a boot with a mouse!

Roy.


----------



## barkwindjammer (6 Oct 2011)

Ok, been trying this one out

http://content4.clipmarks.com/image_cac ... 84853B.gif


----------



## RogerS (6 Oct 2011)

I went into my local pub last night and walked straight out. They'd let some ****** cat pis* in the place and it stank! Mind you, many times you think it might be the beer 

BWJ...you owe my one clean keyboard.....that was priceless


----------



## Jonzjob (6 Oct 2011)

The only snag there guys is that it is a grey tree rat, or squiggle as OH calls them.

We only get red squiggles here 8) Like this one


----------

